# My Dads new Loft pictures.



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, here i go again. lol. My Dad wanted a small loft in his back yard to start flying homers. We built this little 4x8 for under $300.00 and it took us a weekend to do. I have some birds on eggs to fill his loft in 3 or 4 weeks. I really enjoyed this build because it was a father and son build and we don't see each other a lot because we don't live close to each other. ....

Billy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You may have to move the Bob Trap up--as they like to kinda fall thru them----not walk thru them. But then again--maybe not.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice loft but I think I would have put the traps higher and the release door below it. Otherwise it looks like it'll do the trick! Good luck with your birds.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

sky tx said:


> You may have to move the Bob Trap up--as they like to kinda fall thru them----not walk thru them. But then again--maybe not.


I thought about that, then i remembered that my 1st loft the bobs were level with the floor and i had no problems. (it did take them a little longer to get comfortable but not bad). Here is a picture of my small loft.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks cool, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Really cool loft! love it


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Me likes it Billy, you guys did a great job on it....


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Billy I think its a wonderful loft! I'm sure you and your dad will have fun flying the birds. Makes me want to build a new loft with my dad all over again


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

great job on the loft


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like its all done. (Except for painting....Crappy weather...)


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Settling cage.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Two Frills that will be coming back two me when i send his Race team.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very nice what size is the living area? for how many birds you plan to fit in there?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

The loft is 4x5x8. I have 6 babys for him as of now. He doesnt want to many so that will probably be it.


----------

